# CoolIt ECO II Liquid Cooler - OEM - (Corsair H60 Design) NYC PICK UP POSSIBLE



## Ovrclck

*Edit*


----------



## listen to remix

Added more fans


----------



## Badwrench

Pm sent


----------



## SlideRulz

Ap 15's still available ?


----------



## bige83

Free bump for the great deals on fans


----------



## phillyd

are the 3 case fans pwm?
if not how loud are they at max speed?


----------



## th3m3rc

I like the fact that two are $24 while three are $21.......what are the CFM on these?


----------



## Ragsters

How old is the Nactua?


----------



## samwiches

Which Xigmateks are those?


----------



## longroadtrip

I need me a

Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 *13-Pin Fan*

Seriously though..great seller! Bought some Noiseblocker Multiframes and they were PERFECT!


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I need me a
> Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 *13-Pin Fan*
> 
> Seriously though..great seller! Bought some Noiseblocker Multiframes and they were PERFECT!


Just noticed that lol *fixed


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

2 purple xigamteks are mine!


----------



## VasPoly

Hi, is there any chance to ship to Greece?I want the 3 coolermasters.


----------



## airdeano

you have PM, sir..

airdeano


----------



## Jocelyn84

Payment sent for two AP-00s


----------



## ViperSB1

PM Sent.


----------



## ViperSB1

Payment sent for Fan Grill.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Nvm...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Mmm, that delta, do want.


----------



## King Who Dat

any trades ?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1280414/wtt-my-2-x-4gb-gskill-2133


----------



## nleksan

Do you only have 1 of the "Delta 120mm PWM 4 Pin Fan AFC1212D-PWM 113.11 CFM $15"?


----------



## listen to remix

Yep, just one


----------



## aadk

Only have 1 of the AP-14?


----------



## listen to remix

I have two AP-14s


----------



## aadk

Could you upload the sound it has? Is that possible? Just trying to see if its noticeable enough where it'll annoy me


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aadk*
> 
> Could you upload the sound it has? Is that possible? Just trying to see if its noticeable enough where it'll annoy me


I will try as soon as I find my microphone lol might take a day to get it uploaded.


----------



## aadk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix*
> 
> I will try as soon as I find my microphone lol might take a day to get it uploaded.


It's fine, take your time. I'm definitely interested though. Thanks again


----------



## fl0w3n

Edit: Didn't realize this was being discussed right above me, sorry.

Can you describe the slight noise on one of the AP14's?

I was planning on getting two for my build, but the point was silence...wouldn't make sense if one of the fans makes noise


----------



## aadk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fl0w3n*
> 
> Edit: Didn't realize this was being discussed right above me, sorry.
> Can you describe the slight noise on one of the AP14's?
> I was planning on getting two for my build, but the point was silence...wouldn't make sense if one of the fans makes noise


Actually, the OP never got back to me with that so I just went ahead and got new ones instead so I won't be needing these anymore. Good luck


----------



## Schmuckley

Why is this still open?


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Why is this still open?


Maybe because it was edited on 3/15/14 with probably the addition of the cooler.

OP does that not come with fans?


----------

